# Amplificador Mosfet HI-Fi 300w RMS



## MarLeyton (Jul 19, 2010)

Saludos...

Se trata de un amplificador con transistores Mosfet de 300w rms. se alimenta +-35v - +-55v
Espero que sea de su agrado 

Caracteristicas:
De salida máxima: 240 vatios a 8 ohmios, 380 vatios a 4 ohmios
Audio de linealidad de frecuencia: 20 Hz - 20 kHz (+0, -0,2 dB)
Ganancia en bucle cerrado: 32 dB
Zumbido y ruido: -90 dB (cortocircuito de entrada)
Desplazamiento de salida de voltaje: Menos de 13 mV (cortocircuito de entrada)
Fase de linealidad: Menos de 13 0 (10 Hz - 20 kHz)
Distorsión Armónica: Menos de 0,007% a la potencia nominal
IM Distorsión: Menos de 0,009% a la máxima potencia


----------



## angel36 (Jul 19, 2010)

podrias por avor explicarme el tema de la alimentacion....
lo que entiendo es que el minimo es de + - 35 y el maximo es + - 55...
pero que amperaje...estuve viendo que lo hacen con una formula...la cual no entendi bien
gracias por el aporte


----------



## MarLeyton (Jul 19, 2010)

mira es +35v, -35v y GND = 75v total 

          +55v, -55v y GND = 110v total
Corriente : 3A


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2010)

MarLeyton dijo:


> mira es +35v, -35v y GND = 75v total



  
35+35 = *70*


----------



## Quercus (Jul 20, 2010)

Creo en mi humilde opinion, que las cifras de potencia son muy optimistas, seguramente serán de pico, nunca RMS, y menos con esa alimentación,  mira estos esquemáticos de diseñadores muy reputados, que utilizan los mismos mosfet de potencia, se alimentan los dos con + - 75v y + - 70v y ninguno llega a esa potencia.
  Saludos


----------



## MarLeyton (Jul 21, 2010)

Tomare en cuenta tu comentario
 disculpen por la equivocacion sobre la alimetacion. !Error de dedo! jeje


----------



## djjosvan0816 (Oct 14, 2010)

entonces si tira los 300w rms estoy interesado en hacerlo pero solo si tira los 300 cuento seria eso en p.m.p.o


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

djjosvan0816 dijo:


> entonces si tira los 300w rms estoy interesado en hacerlo pero solo si tira los 300 *cuento seria eso en p.m.p.o*


  
Y...son como 13500 Wpmpo...


----------



## hellfull (Oct 15, 2010)

los mosfets de potencia el que yo mire al menos es de 100 vatios solamente.
seran los 4 de la misma potencia.
calculo que si es clase AB esto no tira ni 150 vatios RMS.
en 4 ohmios.
porque por la alimentacion que lleva en 8 ohmios no llega a 100 porque los que yo vi usan -+42 para 100 rms en 8.


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 15, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y...son como 13500 Wpmpo...



Noooo, Eduardo, te olvidastes tener en cuenta los 33 mineros que ya estàn a salvo !!!


----------



## djjosvan0816 (Oct 15, 2010)

hola compañero una duda q*UE* tengo a*▄*ver si me lo aclaras es sobre la lista de el amplificador de 300 dicen r18,19,21,25 dicen oe22 cuanto es eso o cuales son me aclaras la duda*▄*por*▄*favor y gracias por el diagrama

me responden por*▄*favor

*hola tambien tengo un stk419-140a pero no encuentro informacion de el no aparece datasheet y me gustaria hacer um ampli  con  el si tienen un diagrama con gusto lo resivire gracias
*

hellfull estas conectado

tienes algun diagrama de amplificador de 400 o mas rms para hacer


----------



## MarLeyton (Oct 24, 2010)

R18,19,21,25 son de 0.22 ohm de 5 watts


----------



## LeQui (Nov 16, 2010)

hola soy nuevo me intereso el Ampli....pero tengo una duda....como tengo q poner la alimentacion si lo pongo en un auto el cual tiene una alimentacion q serian 12 VCC...podrian responder por favor.....
me interesa mucho armarlo


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 16, 2010)

LeQui dijo:


> hola soy nuevo me intereso el Ampli....pero tengo una duda....como tengo q poner la alimentacion si lo pongo en un auto el cual tiene una alimentacion q serian 12 VCC...podrian responder por favor.....
> me interesa mucho armarlo


 

Directamente al auto imposible, para eso tenes que poner esro en el medio!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/
, sino busca aca en el foro que hay muchos circuitos que se alimentan directamente con 12Vcc,
Saludos!!


----------



## rlcapo (Jul 30, 2011)

Gracias, lo voy a fabricar pero mi duda es ¿cuanta potencia tiene en realidad? 

Saludos

perdon por revivir el tema


----------



## rlcapo (Jul 31, 2011)

Lo podre alimentar con 70+70?


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 2, 2011)

rlcapo dijo:


> Lo podre alimentar con 70+70?


  Segun el esquematico dice  como max +55V/-55V.


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 17, 2011)

Tengo intenciones de armarlo.en verdad funciona?,lo han probado?,y si de verdad da 240w en 8ohms con una alimentación de 50V+50V tendria que consumir maximo 4 amperes no?.

saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 19, 2011)

rlcapo dijo:


> Tengo intenciones de armarlo.en verdad funciona?,lo han probado?,y si de verdad da 240w en 8ohms con una alimentación de 50V+50V tendria que consumir maximo 4 amperes no?.
> 
> saludos




Como mencionan mas arriba no creo q este circuito no supere los 100W.


----------



## Sergibal (Oct 8, 2011)

Sería posible reemplazar los transistores de salida por unos IRFP? 
Saludos.

En este link que alguien puso en otro tema y que nos lleva a un circuito muy parecido se indica que se pueden reemplazar los 2 transistores [que tambien son laterales] por unos IRFP, claro tambien advierten que se tenga cuidado con la posicion de los terminales. Pero otros indican que no es factible este cambio por tratarse de distintos tipos de transistores ¿cuál es la verdad, se puede reemplazar o no? Desde ya gracias por la orientacion.

http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/ampli_mosfet_simple.htm


----------



## el bulbo 7025 (Feb 28, 2012)

se dan cuenta dehacer circular una corriente de 3 Amp. porun almbre
que marque8 o 5 ohms''¡


----------



## marveto2 (Jul 2, 2012)

este amplificador realmente funciona a su potencia anunciada?
ya lo has probado?
te fue dificil hayar los componentes?
gracias.....


----------



## rene calzada (Sep 18, 2012)

hay alguna posibilidad de modificar este diseño para tener salida con mosfet canal n y no par complemental pues no tengo acceso a parejas complementales. gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 18, 2012)

rene calzada dijo:


> hay alguna posibilidad de modificar este diseño para tener salida con mosfet canal n y no par complemental pues no tengo acceso a parejas complementales. gracias



Mira un poco este circuito. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/


----------



## rene calzada (Sep 20, 2012)

Muchas gracias pipa ese era el disño que andaba buscando pero si no es mucha molestia nesecito uno con igbt de salida pues tengo unos en cas que me gustaria probar.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 20, 2012)

Hay un circuito de Elektor por el foro con finales IGTB.
Saludos.


----------



## rene calzada (Sep 20, 2012)

en que parte del foro si puede el moderador redirigirme lo voy a agradecer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2012)

rene calzada dijo:


> en que parte del foro si puede el moderador redirigirme lo voy a agradecer.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=65380#post65380


----------

